# CPU for 40k



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

Hi ppl,
I'm planning to assemble a rig for 40k for gaming. I already have a 17" LCD monitor which I will be using and the config I've decided is as follows -
Processor : AMD Phenom ii X4 955 BE - 8k / 1050t 10.5k
Motherboard : Plz suggest a specific model thats overclocking friendly
RAM : 2*2 GB DDR3 - 5.8k
HDD : WD caviar blue 500GB - 2k
Graphics card : HD Radeon 5750 1 GB GDDR5 - 9k / 5770 - 10k
CD drive : 1.1k
Cabinet : NZXT Gamma : 2k
Total : 27900 - 31400

Ppl pls comment and suggest a mobo and PSU for this config as well as a UPS (UPS not in budget).

I ran across this calculator here but it only lists CM PSU options. Plz tell me how reliable are CM PSU's.


----------



## ankushkool (May 16, 2010)

Here hope this helps...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126731


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Hi ppl,
> I'm planning to assemble a rig for 40k for gaming. I'll already have a 17" LCD monitor which I will be using and the config I've decided is as follows -
> Processor : AMD Phenom ii X4 955 BE - 8k
> Motherboard : 785G based motherboard - 4.7k
> ...



Processor : AMD Phenom ii X4 955 BE - 8k  *CHANGE IT TO EITHER 965 OR NEW 1050T
* 
Motherboard : 785G based motherboard - 4.7k    *SEEMS OK BUT U CAN GO FOR 880G BASED MOBO AT THE SAME PRICE*

RAM : 2*2 GB DDR3 - 5.8k*   OK*
HDD : WD caviar blue 500GB - 2.5k *  SEEMS DECENT*
Graphics card : HD Radeon 4870  *NOW THIS IS THE AREA OF CONCERN 
SEE 4870 IS A POWERFUL CARD BUT ITS POWER HUNGRY TOO
BETTER GO FOR HD 5770   ALMOST SAME/BETTER PERFORMANCE WITH LOW POWER USAGE* 

CD drive : 1.1k

Cabinet : Zebronics Antibiotic : 2.2k   BETTER OPTION IS NZXT GAMMA AT 2K


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> Processor : AMD Phenom ii X4 955 BE - 8k  *CHANGE IT TO EITHER 965 OR NEW 1050T
> *



i suggest going for last option. multitasking + gaming, all in 1.



piyush120290 said:


> Motherboard : 785G based motherboard - 4.7k    *SEEMS OK BUT U CAN GO FOR 880G BASED MOBO AT THE SAME PRICE*



other than ECS none selling 880G cheap. a 785G board @ 2.1k, Biostar TA785G3 HD seems good fit.



piyush120290 said:


> : 2*2 GB DDR3 - 5.8k*   OK*



price have dropped i feel. 5.3k or so good one.



piyush120290 said:


> HDD : WD caviar blue 500GB - 2.5k *  SEEMS DECENT*



should get for 2.1k



piyush120290 said:


> Graphics card : HD Radeon 4870  *NOW THIS IS THE AREA OF CONCERN
> SEE 4870 IS A POWERFUL CARD BUT ITS POWER HUNGRY TOO
> BETTER GO FOR HD 5770   ALMOST SAME/BETTER PERFORMANCE WITH LOW POWER USAGE*



yup. true.



piyush120290 said:


> Cabinet : Zebronics Antibiotic : 2.2k   BETTER OPTION IS NZXT GAMMA AT 2K



have u checked out the new Cooler Master USP 100? cost 3.2k. feature wise, not much. but look wise, it rocks. 

*www.gamechannel.hu/pictures/hirblock/acoolermasterbemutattaujusp100asszamitogephazat_1.jpg


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

^^WHOA!!!!!!
looking evil
will suit me....


----------



## rajan1311 (May 16, 2010)

check this buying guide..


errr that cabinet above is a nono for me


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> check this buying guide..


urs was good too
but ur mobo recommendation was not uptu the mark,its too low featured 



rajan1311 said:


> errr that cabinet above is a nono for me


may be bcoz of its low features at that price
looks good though


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^WHOA!!!!!!
> looking evil
> will suit me....



yes, look evil. not too much. perfectly suites for those who wants some style with a few good features. not much talk about. cable management is poor. only 1 X 120mm LED red/blue (depending on the colour of cabby). 90degree HDD placement. bottom PSU placement. 5 fan capacity. its like a Cooler master + NZXT hybrid.



rajan1311 said:


> check this buying guide..



 link nehi khulta. 



rajan1311 said:


> errr that cabinet above is a nono for me



yaya for me


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes, look evil. not too much. perfectly suites for those who wants some style with a few good features. not much talk about. cable management is poor. only 1 X 120mm LED red/blue (depending on the colour of cabby). 90degree HDD placement. bottom PSU placement. 5 fan capacity. its like a Cooler master + NZXT hybrid.


and price is a bit too high with those specifications


Sam.Shab said:


> link nehi khulta.


khul to raha he
its from TechForumIndia


Sam.Shab said:


> yaya for me


pehle result to aaney de


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

I've head that biostar mobos arn't that good. I'd prefer Asus Gigabyte or MSI

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------

Ppl ty for sooo many replies *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif but plz tell wether CM PSUs r good or not and also tell abt a good mobo(i can't find 880G based ones on any online store).


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> I've head that biostar mobos arn't that good. I'd prefer Asus Gigabyte or MSI
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------
> 
> Ppl ty for sooo many replies *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif but plz tell wether CM PSUs r good or not and also tell abt a good mobo(i can't find 880G based ones on any online store).


its not that biostar mobos are bad
its the model which make it bad or good due to the features on it
if u still think like that,then opt for MSI /gigabyte(but they'll be a lil costly)

also CM PSUs arent bad
its the Model which......bla bla bla.......
CM extreme series should be neglected
corsair/antec/FSP/Seasonic are the nice and reputed brands to look for

and where do you stay?are u going to buy ur PC online?


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

nop i'm going to buy them frm nehru place in delhi but i'll go there only when config is decided as its a bit far frm my home


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> and price is a bit too high with those specifications



well yes. upto 2.5k, it'll be sweet deal. at 3.2k + tax, no more sweet. still, if looks matter, can be tried. still i'll say price is high.



piyush120290 said:


> khul to raha he
> its from TechForumIndia



nehi kulta yaar. tried from PC. wel will try using Opera (desktop as well as mini)



piyush120290 said:


> pehle result to aaney de



yaar don't remind me about results 



Cybertonic said:


> I've head that biostar mobos *arn't* that good. I'd prefer Asus Gigabyte or MSI



were. no more. they are good if u go for the T series. however Asus quality coming down the pipe. Gigabyte price going uppppp..... & no sigh of stopping. MSI is value. priced right.



Cybertonic said:


> Ppl ty for sooo many replies *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif but plz tell wether CM PSUs r good or not and also tell abt a good mobo(i can't find 880G based ones on any online store).



except extreme power & the + version. everything good. 

than go for 785G or 790GX (MSI 785GM E53. the bio* i mentioned above) both are good mobo & priced well too.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> I've head that biostar mobos arn't that good. I'd prefer Asus Gigabyte or MSI
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------
> 
> Ppl ty for sooo many replies *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif but plz tell wether CM PSUs r good or not and also tell abt a good mobo(i can't find 880G based ones on any online store).



Hm..Now I think so.I have Biostar TA785G3 HD.Features and price are good.
But lacking perfection.PC takes so much time to wake up from sleep.Also USB device cant wake up PC from S3 sleep.I have tried my best in bios, even updated it.Still no solution.Like this small inconveniences are there.But in MSI all were perfect.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> i can't find 880G based ones on any online store.


SMCintrenational have them
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...anufacturer_id=0&keyword=&keyword1=&keyword2=


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Hm..Now I think so.I have Biostar TA785G3 HD.Features and price are good.
> But lacking perfection.PC takes so much time to wake up from sleep.*Also USB device cant wake up PC from S3 sleep.*I have tried my best in bios, even updated it.Still no solution.Like this small inconveniences are there.But in MSI all were perfect.



this has been 1 issue, thats been plaguing not only biostar but many other brands too.


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

ppl the calc said around 560W so what should i go for?


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> its got just 1 and that too for 6k
> ppl the calc said around 560W so what should i go for?


what r u talking about???


----------



## ajai5777 (May 16, 2010)

@OP

Ist

Go for 
phenom II X4 955 BE @ 8k
MSI 785GM E53 @ 5.4k
Corsair vx 450W @ 3.6k

IInd

Go for
Phenom II X6 1055 @ 9.5k
MSI 890GX G65 @ 7.5k
Corsair vx 550W @ 4.5k

Graphic card-your selection.


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> SMCintrenational have them
> *www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...anufacturer_id=0&keyword=&keyword1=&keyword2=


its got just 1 and that too for 6k

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

read the first post -.-

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> @OP
> 
> Ist
> 
> ...


 
E51 is available for 1k less


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> its got just 1 and that too for 6k
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------
> 
> read the first post -.-


i still dunno wot u saying?
what did u bought for 6k?


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> ppl the calc said around 560W so what should i go for?



go for Corsair VX450W, if going for HD5770. anything above, VX550W will suffice. if going by CM PSU, go for GZ 550W, it falls between Corsair VX450W & 550W.



piyush120290 said:


> what r u talking about???



its a calculator made by CM to calculate what wattage PSU to be used by a particular system. nice 1. tried a few time before. however the HD5670 option was missing earlier. hope they fixed it now.



ajai5777 said:


> @OP
> 
> Ist
> 
> ...



a combo will work too:

Phenom II X6 1055 @ 9.5k
MSI 785GM E53 @ 5.3k
Corsair vx 450W @ 3.6k
Sapphire HD5770 1Gb @ 9.5k




Cybertonic said:


> its got just 1 and that too for 6k
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...



told u, it'll be costly. may try the Gigabyte 785G with USB 3.0 for 5.8k or so.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> E51 is available for 1k less



E51 is mATX.If u fit a monster card in it,you'll lose your both PCI's.But E53 is ATX and there is enough space to breath.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its a calculator made by CM to calculate what wattage PSu to be used by a particular system. nice 1. tried a few time before. however the HD5670 option was missing earlier. hope they mixed it now.


that i know
i was just confused about what he bought?
and yes they have included 5670
i prefer this one
*thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> E51 is mATX.If u fit a monster card in it,you'll lose your both PCI's.But E53 is ATX and there is enough space to breath.



also the quality of E53 good. 140W proccy support (not matters much as X6 limited to 125W so is X4 965 BE).

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> that i know
> i was just confused about what he bought?



he not brought anything yet. just telling price of the MSI 880G. its a bit too costly. at 6k.



piyush120290 said:


> and yes they have included 5670
> i prefer this one
> *thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp



you know, something wrong. now this link too not opening in Chrome. let me try in opera. GPRS sucks. sucks so bad.

NOTE: opera told its error.


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> that i know
> i prefer this one
> *thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp


the CM 1 and this 1 give the same result
and theres 1 more
*www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

btw ppl this is the final config -
Processor : 1050t 10.5k
 Motherboard : MSI 785GM E53 - 5.4k
 RAM : 2*2 GB DDR3 - 5.8k
 HDD : WD caviar blue 500GB - 2k
 Graphics card : HD Radeon 5750 1 GB GDDR5 - 9k
 CD drive : 1.1k
 Cabinet : NZXT Gamma - 2k
PSU : CM GX 500w - 4.3k
 Total : 40.1k

plz comment


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> you know, something wrong. now this link too not opening in Chrome. let me try in opera. GPRS sucks. sucks so bad.
> 
> NOTE: opera told its error.


i can calculate it for ya if u want
just post the rig


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> the CM 1 and this 1 give the same result
> and theres 1 more
> *www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> ...



that card available for 9k, if u choose Biostar only. however i don't think SMC sells bio card. but card was a good one. got a good aftermarket cooler. rest everything good. if settling for sapphire/MSI HD5770, i'll suggest opt for the MSI HAWX edition.



piyush120290 said:


> i can calculate it for ya if u want
> just post the rig



yah, no problem bro. calculated it earlier once. and its coming good. will setup the connection once more. than try again.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

its 5750 but at 8k not 9k

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

nice rig anyways

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

MSI 5770 1gb available at 9.1k at SMC


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> its 5750 but at 8k not 9k
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...



oh yes. damn. my eyesight failing day by day. at 9.1k, the MSI HD5770 a nice buy. considering MSI's product are generally better than BIO*. however i don't understand why most shops, online & street level don't keep 512Mb variants. 512Mb version of HD5670 missing in SMC also.

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

piyush, both PSU calculator links opening now. i know something wrong with the net settings.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> the CM 1 and this 1 give the same result
> and theres 1 more
> *www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> ...



Replace the 5750 with MSI HD5770 HAWK @ 10.1K.
I have been searching for reviews on the GX 550, couldnt find any good  ones.
Check whats the price of Seagate 500GB.
Replace GX 550W with CORSAIR VX 550W @ 4.8K
And then NIRAVANA, complete peace of mind.


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

:O didn't know HD 5770 1gb was available for 9k

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

My budget is 40k -.-


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 16, 2010)

1.5K above budget is OK i think. Else  go for Sapphire HD 5570 @ 9.6K


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

good then

and yeah , 512mb variant is not avb anywhere as far as i know


----------



## ajai5777 (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> the CM 1 and this 1 give the same result
> and theres 1 more
> *www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> ...



1050 isnt 10.5 its 9.5k
Change the PSU to corsair vx 550W @ 4.5k


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

btw ppl will a APC 550w be good enough for this PC?

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

corsair 450W is better than CM 550W?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 16, 2010)

as per ur  recent discussions on other thread and 550VA UPS should run a a VX 550 (considering the load for the above PC),but you will get 2-3 mins backup. If you want more back up 1.1KVA is the way to go


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> btw ppl will a APC 550w be good enough for this PC?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------
> 
> corsair 450W is better than CM 550W?


how in the world 450 can be better than 550??


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

srry i meant vx 550
BTW its 5.5k+ not 4.5k


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> srry i meant vx 550
> BTW its 5.5k+ not 4.5k


cost of 550W is 4.7k appx


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> good then
> 
> and yeah , 512mb variant is not avb anywhere as far as i know



HD5750 512Mb should be available. however its India. u know people thinking, people will buy a 9500GT 2Gb over a 9600GT 512Mb.



pulsar_swift said:


> Replace the 5750 with *MSI HD5770 HAWK @ 10.1K.*
> I have been searching for reviews on the GX 550, couldnt find any good  ones.
> Check whats the price of Seagate 500GB.
> Replace GX 550W with CORSAIR VX 550W @ 4.8K
> And then NIRAVANA, complete peace of mind.



even the default HD5770 a good buy if available for 1k less. 



Cybertonic said:


> btw ppl will a APC 550w be good enough for this PC?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------
> 
> corsair 450W is better than CM 550W?



HD5770. VX550 & APC 550VA? you must be kidding. get minimum a APC 650VA.



pulsar_swift said:


> as per ur  recent discussions on other thread and 550VA UPS should run a a VX 550 (considering the load for the above PC),but you will get 2-3 mins backup. If you want more back up 1.1KVA is the way to go



by year end, he'll get 2-3sec backup.



piyush120290 said:


> how in the world 450 can be better than 550??



well yes. VX450 can't go against CM GZ 550, even if the Corsair a good unit.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

i think it zx550 instead of gz550
correct me if i'm wrong
and he was comparing the corsair unit,thats y i asked


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

its GX not zx
lol


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> its GX not zx
> lol


ooops
yea u r rite


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

Ppl my third config

Processor : 1050t 10.5k
 Motherboard : MSI 785GM E53 - 5.4k
 RAM : 2*2 GB DDR3 - 5.8k
 HDD : WD caviar blue 500GB - 2k
 Graphics card : HD Radeon 5770 1 GB GDDR5 - 9k
 CD drive : 1.1k
 Cabinet : NZXT Gamma - 2k
PSU : Corsair 550W - 5k
 Total : 40.8k

plz comment again

and as for the HAWK suggestion-
ppl i'm using a 17" monitor


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Ppl my third config
> 
> Processor : 1050t 10.5k
> Motherboard : MSI 785GM E53 - 5.4k
> ...


looking good
be sure to make it the final one


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Ppl my third config
> 
> Processor : 1050t 10.5k
> Motherboard : MSI 785GM E53 - 5.4k
> ...



are u going stick to 17'' whole life? also get 2Gb ram now. & get HAWX & maybe better mobo. add 2Gb later if u feel PC getting sluggish.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 16, 2010)

well adding 2GB later, the models/ratings have to match. Is it not ?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Ppl my third config
> 
> Processor : 1050t 10.5k
> Motherboard : MSI 785GM E53 - 5.4k
> ...



actually buddy, its a smart thing to do, i will be using an old 17" monitor from school and converting that into a projector soon, will show it here when its done, you could probably do the same 

@piyush,sam : thanks for checking the link, i would really appreciate it if you join that forum and be a part of it, will be  having a few contests there so stay tunned


----------



## SlashDK (May 16, 2010)

ppl i won't be upgrading for at least 3-4 years


----------



## ajai5777 (May 16, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Ppl my third config
> 
> Processor : 1050t 10.5k
> Motherboard : MSI 785GM E53 - 5.4k
> ...



I have told you once, 1050 is not 10.5k its 9.5k also vx 550 is 4.5k not 5k.


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> well adding 2GB later, the models/ratings have to match. Is it not ?



well, maybe it may cause problem. not sure.



rajan1311 said:


> actually buddy, its a smart thing to do, i will be using an old 17" monitor from school and converting that into a projector soon, will show it here when its done, you could probably do the same



however a projector will need a good card due to massive resolution it'll need. using 1024X768 on a 60" square inch area. i doubt u can even watch a movie. a good card is of utmost importance here.



rajan1311 said:


> @piyush,sam : thanks for checking the link, i would really appreciate it if you join that forum and be a part of it, will be  having a few contests there so stay tunned



will surely join if my network problem can be sorted out soon.



Cybertonic said:


> ppl i won't be upgrading for at least 3-4 years



than a HD5750 will suffice. still i'll say get a HD5770. reserve power


----------



## SlashDK (May 17, 2010)

Ppl my fourth and hopefully final config

Processor : 1050t 9.5k
Motherboard : MSI 785GM E53 - 5.4k
RAM : 2*2 GB DDR3 - 5.8k
HDD : WD caviar blue 500GB - 2k
Graphics card : HD Radeon 5750 1 GB GDDR5 - 8k
CD drive : 1.1k
Cabinet : NZXT Gamma - 2.2k
PSU : Corsair 550W - 4.8k 
Total : 38.8k

I'll spend the rest on extra fans
Ppl plz comment once again and ty for all the help


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Ppl my fourth and hopefully final config
> 
> Processor : 1050t 9.5k
> Motherboard : MSI 785GM E53 - 5.4k
> ...


#i'll suggest u to go for 2gb RAM for now
#get 5770 instead of 5750


----------



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> #i'll suggest u to go for 2gb RAM for now
> #get 5770 instead of 5750



Thats good.Because we can add ram later.But swapping Graphic card is a pain in the a**.I have experienced it when changing the mobo.


----------



## SlashDK (May 17, 2010)

I think I'll go for 955 BE as I'm not going to do any multi threaded work and there's no point going for 5770 as I will use it on a 17" monitor for 3-4 years. By the time upgrade the monitor the gfxcard will be outdated too


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> I think I'll go for 955 BE as I'm not going to do any multi threaded work and there's no point going for 5770 as I will use it on a 17" monitor for 3-4 years. By the time upgrade the monitor the gfxcard will be outdated too



If you are going for 955BE, i can give mine purchased on 10th APRIL.. May be we can strike a deal


----------



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

Then you can save some ks...
I havnt gone for any massive upgrades.But I'll change components when its outdated.


----------



## SlashDK (May 17, 2010)

U post it in the official forum area with all the details and maybe we could strike a deal (U will need to ship to Delhi)


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

Okie lemme do that now.

Okie posted. Let the mods approve it.

Okie approved check the bazaar section


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> I think I'll go for 955 BE as I'm not going to do any multi threaded work and there's no point going for 5770 as I will use it on a 17" monitor for 3-4 years. By the time upgrade the monitor the gfxcard will be outdated too


whats the max resolution of ur monitor?
is it CRT?TFT-LCD?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

I have resolved my final problem with biostar - USB wake up from S3
Actually it wasnt a problem.There was an unnoticed jumper settings for USB's to supply 5v.Now I can wake up PC from S3.

Now I say Biostar can match up with MSI,Gigabyte etc..


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I have resolved my final problem with biostar - USB wake up from S3
> Actually it wasnt a problem.There was an unnoticed jumper settings for USB's to supply 5v.Now I can wake up PC from S3.
> 
> Now I say Biostar can match up with MSI,Gigabyte etc..


what did you do with that jumper?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> whats the max resolution of ur monitor?
> is it CRT?TFT-LCD?



must be 1280 X 768.An HD 5670 will be good if he wants to cut it down.Its running all current games in 1600 X 900 in max settings with max FPS.

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> what did you do with that jumper?



It was in 2-3 position.In that settings board will cut off 5v power supply to USB's in S3 sleep.So we wont be able to wake up PC using USB.
After reading manual, I changed it to 1-2 state.Now Its fine.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 18, 2010)

Hey cybertonic,

I put up  a thread for you in the bazaar section, tell me if you are not interested i will close it  off


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> It was in 2-3 position.In that settings board will cut off 5v power supply to USB's in S3 sleep.So we wont be able to wake up PC using USB.
> After reading manual, I changed it to 1-2 state.Now Its fine.


nice...i'll remember that


----------



## SlashDK (May 18, 2010)

My monitor is a 17" TFT-LCD (HP vp 17)


----------



## SlashDK (May 25, 2010)

Ppl thanks for all the help.
I've given the config to my uncle who has a shop in nehru place,  hopefully i'll get the prices in a few days the config i've given him is  as follows -

Processor : AMD Phenom ii x4 955 BE (revision C3) 8k 
Motherboard  : MSI 785G E53 5.3k
RAM : Gskill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 4 GB  DDR3 1600 Mhz kit 6.8k
Graphics Card : MSI HD 5770 HAWK Edition 9.6k 
HDD  : Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 32MB cache 2k
Cabinet : NZXT  Gamma 2k
PSU : Corsair 550W 4.7k
CD Drive: 1k (any good DVD writer  from Sony, LG, Samsung or any other well reputed brand)
2 extra 120 mm case fans
Total ~ 39.4k + fans

UPS  : Numeric 1 KVA 4.2k
Mouse : Logitech MX 518 1.5k
Keyboard :  Logitech Multimedia 0.4k

What do u ppl think abt it?
and plz tell how good are CM fans or give another suggestion


----------



## rahul.007 (May 25, 2010)

better get amd Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @10.5k and Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k.... would be better for you to get a hex core by paying only 2k more....


----------



## SlashDK (May 25, 2010)

nop
i'm not going to overclock so 955 is better for gaming and anyway it'll exceed my budget


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2010)

if no OC, & game exclusive, X4. if anything else on list, X6. also X6 can be pared with a sub 5k board. however remember, OC X6 is real fun (more than killing batches of Zombies in DOA)


----------



## SlashDK (May 25, 2010)

yep i'll go for x4
feel free to give any suggestions as the rig hasn't been bought yet
btw ppl plz suggest which fans should i go for???
cheap CM fans at rs 450 r good or not???


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2010)

good at given price. costly options available too. all u need is 2 fans. 1 at back (included in gamma). another at front. add more later.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if no OC, & game exclusive, X4. if anything else on list, X6. also X6 can be pared with a sub 5k board. however remember, OC X6 is real fun (more than killing batches of Zombies in DOA)



man, saurabh_1e has been oc'ing his rig at stock voltages.... it reaches 3.8 without getting over 50'C at stock hsf.... and i have been doing it in front of my room cooler by opening the cabby and it reaches 3.6 at max temp 61'C....


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 25, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> yep i'll go for x4
> feel free to give any suggestions as the rig hasn't been bought yet
> btw ppl plz suggest which fans should i go for???
> cheap CM fans at rs 450 r good or not???



I still recommend X6 1055T. The temps on that proccy are just awesome. 1.5K is fine man. Just borrow from some one. 1055T is miles ahead of 955BE in terms of idle and load temps

CM 120mm chasis fans are good and silent. I purchased them @ Rs 300 a piece


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2010)

3.8 stock !!! where the Intel fanboys ran away? maybe scared. what i was telling before is, X6 OC very well. so good for games once OC'd. however X4's clock already high. i.e. game ready.


----------



## SlashDK (May 25, 2010)

i know its good but i won't do anything except gaming 
i might overclock in the future but thats a long way off and perhaps i'll buy a new one at that time


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 25, 2010)

OK if you have plans of upgrading later then its good. You might think you will not OC. But later as you see people Ocing you will also feel the urge to OC.

I also thought the same,when i bought Hyper Tx3. Now i want to OC, just for the heck of it and i am looking for Hyper 212 plus


----------



## rahul.007 (May 25, 2010)

same goes for me....

didnt think i would oc.... but when my friend saurabh_1e also brought his rig(phenom *6 1055t) just after a month of me buying my phenom II*4 955 B.E and oc'd it, i just couldn't resist myself 

rite nw me 2 also thinking of buying hyper 212(as everytime it isnt possible to open up your rig and put your mobo in front of your cooler.... )


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 25, 2010)

good. order 2 fans for Hyper 212 in push pull config


----------

